# Just a Portrait



## ksven (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## ksven (Mar 25, 2010)

C&C?


----------



## Sbuxo (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm not going to *say *it's boring, but let me tell you why...
*I've seen it before
*If you're going to do half of the face, make it symmetrical at least. You have one eye, the nose and the mouth.
*Falls flat...nothing interesting really..

Aside from this, I'd have to say the tonalities are quite lovely as are the details in her hair.

However, at the end of the day, it is what it is. Just a portrait, there are billions of portraits out there and you have to think out of the box sometimes (if not always! -_-). Don't take photos with the mentality of 'just a portrait', you never want anything to be 'just' something. Go out and take photos and make them yours, something interesting, a new twist and something we haven't seen before.

peace


----------



## ksven (Mar 25, 2010)

Thank You :] 
I wasnt going for a half face shot though, I wanted most of that pretty face in there


----------



## Sbuxo (Mar 25, 2010)

ksven said:


> Thank You :]
> I wasnt going for a half face shot though, I wanted most of that pretty face in there


Photography isn't always about a pretty face. remember that :mrgreen:


----------



## ksven (Mar 25, 2010)

Sbuxo said:


> ksven said:
> 
> 
> > Thank You :]
> ...



I know, just this picture was


----------



## Dominantly (Mar 25, 2010)

I find it kind of boring to be honest.
There is no singular point that really stands out, so it kind of combines to create a generic portrait shot with a tree in the frame.


----------



## PentaxGuy (Mar 26, 2010)

I love the crispness and the tonalities; what were the settings you used? I'm not a fan of the asymmetry of the girl's face, though. Also, the expression on her face is a little blank; I don't feel a connection with her. That's probably just me being nitpicky though.


----------



## templatephotoshop (Mar 26, 2010)

The eyes are the window to the soul and the most important.  If you could get some light in there, either with a reflector or with PS and tone down the hot spots on the chin and nose you'd have something great.  It's a good start, keep going!!!


----------



## gators12707 (Mar 26, 2010)

wow! i actually love it. i think the composition is perfect. the fact that the tree covers half her face almost carries the theme of the hood over her head and the fact that her hair covers her eye.

I understand some of the complaints, but i think if your goal was to make your subject look as attractive as possible (which I believe is what a portrait is) I'd say you did it


----------



## ksven (Mar 26, 2010)

thanks :]


----------



## vickic (Mar 28, 2010)

I am only a Beginner and very new at photography, I have always loved taking photos but now wish to get serious about it. I just want to say that I like your photo.


----------



## Garball (Mar 28, 2010)

It's forced, you're shooting for what you think will look good - 
Set it up then *let go* of the shoot and experience the situation -

You're doing good things, now get out of the way.


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 28, 2010)

I like it, not perfect, but it talks to me.


----------



## ksven (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone :] I had to print out an 8x10 so i cropped it, and didnt save the original. Which im wishing I had so more of her body were in it. Thanks again :]


----------



## Diana G (Mar 29, 2010)

I really like this photo. The emotion you are portraying is something I can't quite put my finger on, it's good though. I've always been fond of the black and white photography.


----------



## SusanMart (Mar 30, 2010)

I like your portray, but this picture is really accurate, you know,
-> I think it would look better without hair.....which makes the face a little messy.....you know what I mean?

I would (personally) take hair away from the face and cropt the tree a ltlle. 
Overall, it's COOL! I like it


----------



## dab_20 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think if you had the eyes more of the focal point, by having them in sharper focus and putting some light into them, it would've made this photo significantly more interesting. As mentioned before, its as if there is no connection between the model and the camera. This is not a bad photo though at all, it is a good portrait  Keep shooting :thumbup:


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 21, 2010)

I LOVE IT!

Missed it when it first came around so I'm glad dab_20 posted today.

Yes, we have seen similar images before but isn't this true of just about every other photo out there? And in this case, I have to say that all the different elements work very well together.

Tones (although I think a bit more contrast wouldn't hurt), depth of field, composition and, a very pretty girl (although that is very subjective.)

Digital and the the darn rules of portraiture have told us we want the eyes (or eye in this case) sharper but, imo, not here.

:thumbup:


----------



## Wino (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi ksven,

This grabbed my attention as soon as I saw it.

B&W great choice and fits her slightly apprehensive expression. Good DOF and composition. Would make a good frame from a creepy movie  -  is she hiding, or about to spring on someone? Gosh I've got carried away. Sorry, but I reckon I've not said anything you want to hear. Mind you, if I'm way off the mark as to what you were trying to achieve, maybe you've slipped up. No offence meant.

ksven, did you take this in colour or B&W?


----------

